# The EveryShooter Guide - By XxDollarBillxX



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I mainly make board cut Slingshots and as such i create my own templates After I've made a catty i sometimes think, The handle is too shot or too long or the forks are too wide. or too narrow and the there are other times of, oh i wish i could attach bands this way or that and what about if i want to do a different method. So what i have done is create an all in one template for my Board cuts. This template allows me to decide what shape and size of slingshot i want to make. Many ideas have been borrowed form many people on this forum and as such all props are due to them. I am not reinventing the wheel here, just re-configuring and customizing it.

I hope you find the guide handy, Tips, comments and Feedback always appreciated.

If there are any issues please PM me and i will address them promptly.

Thanks all.

Btw, don't download the Picture i have attached the PDF File Below.

XxDollarBillxX


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow!
That looks really cool, no need to up size or downsize either.
Very, "Customizable" indeed.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is pretty sweet. A value to the members here. Thank you for posting.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

That's great, thanks for that.


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay I cut out all of the patterns, and glued them all together like the picture shows.

I put a tube in each hole, and secured them.

But now, I am having trouble connecting the 18 tubes to the pouch.

What am I missing?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I really like what you have done here, good thinking.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

linuxmail said:


> Okay I cut out all of the patterns, and glued them all together like the picture shows.
> 
> I put a tube in each hole, and secured them.
> 
> ...


I will assume you are joking and retort with a simple "Nice one... You Got me"


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice thinking mate!


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes XxDollarBillxX, it was just my feeble attempt at humour.

It was quite thoughtful and generous of you to provide a universal template for everyone.


----------



## Dirtroad (Jan 2, 2013)

XxDollarBillxX,

Thanks for sharing this excellent Guide! I can't wait to try it!

I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Whoa! Not seen this file before. Looks great for my next project...

Thanks for putting this out there.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice


----------

